# Who signs the permit? (condo)



## jar546 (Dec 7, 2020)

Let's see how others handle this.

Normally if you are getting new impact windows or doors for your condo, the condo owner pulls the permit and hires the contractor.  In this case the condo association is doing restoration and as a result needs to replace the impact slider to the balcony of the condo owner.  The condo association is under contract with the contractor to do this work but the work is being done on a part of the property which is under normal circumstances the responsibility of the condo owner.  We have all permits pulled by PCN (parcel control number) which correlates to a legal owner.  Therefore:

The permit application from the contractor is signed by the HOA and not the actual owner because that is who is paying for the job.  In this case, we don't care who is paying for the job and we require that the owner of the condo sign the permit application and NOC (Notice of Commencement) that has to be recorded with the County.  We cannot approve work to be done for a property with a PCN and have that paperwork signed by the HOA unless the HOA had a power of attorney.  How do you handle this?


----------



## steveray (Dec 7, 2020)

We have a disclaimer that says "I hereby swear that I am the owner or the owners authorized agent....."


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2020)

Doors are not part of the building envelope owned by the hoa/condo assoc??????

Like the roof????


----------



## jar546 (Dec 7, 2020)

steveray said:


> We have a disclaimer that says "I hereby swear that I am the owner or the owners authorized agent....."


Disclaimers are nice but our permit techs check the owner's name on the permit with the county tax office's online portal and if there is a discrepancy we request further paperwork.


----------



## JCraver (Dec 8, 2020)

Why not just sell the condo assoc. the permit?  If they own the building which is on a parcel that has its own id #, then I'd be inclined to sell them whatever permit they wanted.  Are there individual parcel id's for each unit in the building, or is the building on a single parcel which has its own id, which has the assoc. listed as the owner?

And another question - you have to record a "notice of commencement" with your county when you sell a permit?  For every permit you sell, or just stuff within condos and HOAs?  How common is that in other places?  The people around here would look at me like I had 2 heads if I even hinted such a thing existed..  Who pays for that - I assume the recording fee is added to the cost of the permit?


----------



## tmurray (Dec 8, 2020)

We typically get a letter authorizing whoever pulls the permit to do so on the owner's behalf.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 8, 2020)

JCraver said:


> And another question - you have to record a "notice of commencement" with your county when you sell a permit?


Florida law requires a recorded notice of commencement be on site at the first inspection. The contractor/owner are responsible for recording the NOC

A "condo owner" typically owns the air space within the condo so I would not have an issue with the condo association being listed as the owner of the building.


----------



## Teeshot (Dec 8, 2020)

Excerpt from the CA Res. Code: "Any owner or owner's authorized agent who intends to construct,..."


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 9, 2020)

Here if a property is owner by a company, HOA, trust, ect. only a licensed contractor can pull a permit and they are considered the owners agent. Condo and other multi-family are consider commercial construction and are not approved for any type of owner permits, only residential with owners that lives in that primary residence. If you own more than one house the others are consider rentals by state rules and require contractors.

We will allow submission from RDP firms, ect. or with contractor TBD. But no permit is issued with out a licensed contractor on record.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 9, 2020)

And if "alien" owned/occupied ? (smiling)


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 10, 2020)

And all of this is paperless?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> And all of this is paperless?


Paperless on our end.  We receive PDF documents.


----------



## Jay Mac (Jul 4, 2021)

JCraver said:


> Why not just sell the condo assoc. the permit?  If they own the building which is on a parcel that has its own id #, then I'd be inclined to sell them whatever permit they wanted.  Are there individual parcel id's for each unit in the building, or is the building on a single parcel which has its own id, which has the assoc. listed as the owner?
> 
> And another question - you have to record a "notice of commencement" with your county when you sell a permit?  For every permit you sell, or just stuff within condos and HOAs?  How common is that in other places?  The people around here would look at me like I had 2 heads if I even hinted such a thing existed..  Who pays for that - I assume the recording fee is added to the cost of the permit?


I would go by the old description of a condo.
If you tip upside down and shake it. Everything that falls out is unit owners. Everything else is Owners Association.


----------

